# Injured during basic but I want to go back.



## JeffTaylor (22 Mar 2009)

I attempted my basic training in October, 2007. I was initially issued my combat boots without insoles. I requested insoles but had to wait roughly 2 days before getting them and I suffered a great deal of pain before that point. I eventually went to the MIR due to the pain and was eventually informed I had multiple hair-line fractures in my left ankle. I VR'd for fear of being dismissed on a MR(I was given the impression that a MR was harder to work around than a VR).

I drafted a memo to my Sgt. to inform him of my injury so that it could be properly addressed, however, each attempt to present him with it was met with contempt and ultimately he rejected my memo 3 times. I was eventually released and rested up for a month as per doctor's orders. I didn't want to leave in the first place but wanted the chance to go back and now I'm faced with the fact that my ankle still bothers me a great deal. I'm not sure what my course of action should be. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Mar 2009)

JeffTaylor said:
			
		

> I drafted a memo to my Sgt. to inform him of my injury so that it could be properly addressed,



If you went to the MIR, there was no need for a memo to be written informing your staff.





> he rejected my memo 3 times.



I have rejected alot of memos. Your post does not indicate why it was rejected. I'll give you a hint, i dont reject most memos because i dont agree with what it says.


----------



## JeffTaylor (22 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If you went to the MIR, there was no need for a memo to be written informing your staff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I should have clarified. According to my Sgt., my injury was not serious enough to warrant the memo - CF98? - and I was not in enough pain.


----------



## JeffTaylor (22 Mar 2009)

However, my goal is not to cause trouble for my old Sgt. I just want back in, so, could we possibly move away from that issue unless there are pertinent details I am not supplying?


----------



## aesop081 (22 Mar 2009)

JeffTaylor said:
			
		

> CF98?



Ah, you see how much difference it makes when you are clear about your situation. A CF 98 explains your situation better than a "memo".

A CF 98 should have been done but i cant say that for sure since the only information i have to go by is that which you have provided.

If your ankle is still bothering you, it should be looked at prior to you getting back in as military service will only make it worse.


----------



## JeffTaylor (22 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Ah, you see how much difference it makes when you are clear about your situation. A CF 98 explains your situation better than a "memo".
> 
> A CF 98 should have been done but i cant say that for sure since the only information i have to go by is that which you have provided.
> 
> If your ankle is still bothering you, it should be looked at prior to you getting back in as military service will only make it worse.



Understood. What is the best course of action for getting it taken care of? No civilian doctor will 'fix' it as they claim its the Military's problem but I'm not sure who to contact to have it addressed. I'm not opposed to surgery or a cast if that gets me back in fighting shape.


----------



## bran (23 Mar 2009)

I've been doing physiotherapy for my knee for about 4 weeks, it seems to be getting better. I've ran into some people in there for ankle problems and most seem to be getting stronger. That could be one way to go to try and get your ankle back into shape


----------



## benny88 (23 Mar 2009)

JeffTaylor said:
			
		

> I attempted my basic training in October, 2007. I was initially issued my combat boots without insoles. I requested insoles but had to wait roughly 2 days before getting them and I suffered a great deal of pain before that point. I eventually went to the MIR due to the pain and was eventually informed I had multiple hair-line fractures in my left ankle.



    What were you doing in combat boots in the first 2 days that fractured your ankle? Scheduled PT should have been in shoes, and you wouldn't have started rucking yet. I understand the running up and down the stairs, and other activites at the behest of your staff, but if your bones went to pieces that quickly, perhaps there is an underlying problem and you should see a Dr.? 
    


...And drink your milk.


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

Hairline fractures from the wear of combat boots?
Am not sure how wearing boots with or without innersoles would result in fractures after only two days.

If you have problems with your feet - get them adressed ASAP... they are after all your feet.
You have medicare - see a MD, get the feet fixed - use the system!


----------

